# Deconstruction time again...



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2012)

I picked up this HP Snyder made Hawthorne last night in North Carolina, barn fresh original paint for 100.00
It is sprayed it down in wd40 which changed the hue from what I am thinking is "empire blue."
I have not seen this fender paint pattern before where the chevron extends up so far, and in the case of the front, past the fork.
It is pretty beefy tubing and has a screw collar mechanism to hold the seatpost in place, and trilple steps, so I am thinking it is on the early side of it's kind, maybe 1935.
No extra fender holes and no tank strap wear, so this is likely how it was sold with tire substitutions and a pedal replacement.

This weekend, I am taking it all apart and bringing out the original paint and metal finish and need to tackle straightening out the fenders.
Fortunately, the troxel is just mising the leather cover and can be more easily restored.

Overall, having nice potential and I will post the outcome.
Chris


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 7, 2012)

cool project.


----------



## robertc (Jan 7, 2012)

Dang Chris,

How did Tony, Rich and myself miss this one here in Carolina? Looks like a good one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2012)

Robert,

It is a nice one...worked on it all day today outside in the nice weather.. blue patina exposed and rolled out the fenders.
Chrome is horrific though.

I don't get everything here in VA, bicycles escape me too.
Fortunately, I travel in my job and I have a long reach and I am always movin' without the concerns of gas and arranging bicycle picking outside of work.

Chris


----------



## npence (Jan 8, 2012)

I have heard that seat post clamp was a one year only design and was thinking it was 36 or 37 not for sure though.sweet bike Chris


----------



## tpender3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris 
Nice looking bike. Being able to travel for work and talking to people, you never know what you will find. Some of my best finds come from just asking if they have or know anyone that got any old bikes. So far I haven't came across any as nice as yours but working on it.
Tony


----------



## JOEL (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice score. I had one in that paint scheme a few years ago with a zep headlight.


----------



## reginald (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pics, Chris!  I have the same frame, with collar nut, badged Belknap.  I feel better about the direction I am going, now.  I know I have the correct truss bars now, as well.  I have an eggcrate rack I feel better about using now, and a paisley guard.   I want to go with a lightning bolt paint scheme (right or wrong) and seeing your bike makes it seem plausible.   Cheers!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 8, 2012)

Have to agree that paint scheme on the fenders is very cool.....nice to see a different design!


----------



## robinsmith001 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Amazing*

You got a great project... Best of luck for it...


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice bike! You got an awesome deal!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!
I added a delta defender, put on some nos riverside mate tires, and purchased an egg crate rack for it on its way (correct for rollfast in 36...not sure on hawthorne models, but close enough right?)
It's a rider, Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice bike Chris...those are one of my all time favorites.


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2015)

Chris,dont you feel a little guilty? Nice find at a super price.


----------

